# No airborne contracts available....



## Loud and Clear (May 28, 2020)

My recruiter pulled up the data base and there aren't any option 4s available. Will this hinder me from going to SFAS down the line or will I automatically be sent to airborne school upon completion of SFAS? I don't want to screw myself over and have to wait years to get jump qualified just to go to selection.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 28, 2020)

Airborne is a requirement for SF, if you don't have it, you'll get it.


----------



## Loud and Clear (May 28, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Airborne is a requirement for SF, if you don't have it, you'll get it.


Yes sir , I am aware of that. My question was, is being airborne qualified a prerequisite of attending SFAS?


----------



## Loud and Clear (May 28, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Airborne is a requirement for SF, if you don't have it, you'll get it.


My apologies, I believe you answered my question. I assume selected students would attend jump school before the Q....?


----------



## Cookie_ (May 28, 2020)

GarrettHolliman said:


> My apologies, I believe you answered my question. I assume selected students would attend jump school before the Q....?


You're correct. I went through airborne just this last fall with a number of guys who had already completed selection and were getting jump school out of the way before the Q.


----------

